# Impact WSPP - Download Pictures



## ghostrydder (Aug 19, 2012)

Hi,

I'm working with the Impact WSPP Lightroom Plug-in for creating web galleries. However, the pictures in the galleries can not be downloaded... Lightroom Version is 4.1 and the plug-in's version is 2.32. Referring to the change-log there shoud be an option for allowing downloading of hi-res pictures. Unfortunately, I can not find anything... Can someone help me with that issue?

Cheers,
g.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 20, 2012)

Hi ghostrydder, welcome to the forum!

It's  not just you!  I've just been hunting around everywhere, and I can't find it either.  I'd suggest emailing Tim to ask him.


----------



## ghostrydder (Aug 20, 2012)

Hi!

Did so, and it seems that this option is only available for the Contact style gallery. Hopefully this will be added soon to the Impact gallery style as well. 

Cheers,
g.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 21, 2012)

Ah, great, thanks for clarifying!


----------

